# How to clean Sued



## Silverrtt (May 1, 2008)

Guys,just been to see the car while its being resprayed at the body shop and some doofus has probably sat in it with greasy trousers and has left oil blemishes on the sued seats. I'm pretty upset but they would'nt own up to it. Is there anything that can clean oil off sued out there?

Please help


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You say suede but i think you mean Alcantara.

The way i clean Alantara is to get a cloth submerge it in a bowl of warm water with some mild cleaner (i use fairy liquid but i guess you could use Johnson's baby bath or any other mild cleaner) then rub the whole surface lightly using circular motions.

Give it a go, but if it is an oil stain...

:?


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Fullers earth is supposed to be good

Its a bit like talcum.

Mix with a little water into a dry paste.

Put on suede.

Allow to completely dry.

And then brush off with a stiff brush

Tris


----------

